# Fuel cell mounting cage



## BMW Rider (Oct 17, 2020)

I decided to upgrade the plastic fuel cell in my 79 Mustang to an aluminum one and to drop the tank lower in the trunk to situate the weight lower down and to free up a bit of room in the trunk for an occasional bag or such to be stowed in it.

I welded up the frame in two main pieces as I was unsure it would maneuver into the trunk past the roll cage bars as a whole. The top support frame will be welded into the trunk floor spanning the frame rails. The bottom cage has locating studs that I machined to fit into the top support and will be bolted up with the same bolts that secure the top retainer bars. There will be adhesive rubber stripping applied to the framework to cushion the tank.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 17, 2020)

Looks great. Is it going to be removable without cutting?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 17, 2020)

Ahhh...my kind of fabrication project  Nice.


----------



## BMW Rider (Oct 17, 2020)

Alexander said:


> Looks great. Is it going to be removable without cutting?



The tank and lower cage will be removable with just the four bolts securing them to the top frame which I plan to weld in place


----------



## PeterT (Oct 17, 2020)

Nice. 
I don't have a sense of dimensions, roughly how big is it?
Is each tank side a slab or was there bends involved?
Any baffles inside?
TIG or MIG?
Stuff like this makes me welder hungry LOL


----------



## BMW Rider (Oct 17, 2020)

I didn't build the tank itself, it's a 15 US gallon unit made by RCI, 20"x18"x10". No baffles in it. I did add a drop tube on the return to prevent aeration of the fuel and added an elbow to the pickup to have it draw from the bottom of the tank. If fuel sloshing ever proves to be an issue, I can always add foam inside to reduce it.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 17, 2020)

ah, sorry. Anyways support structure assembly looks good.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 17, 2020)

BMW Rider said:


> The tank and lower cage will be removable with just the four bolts securing them to the top frame which I plan to weld in place


Forgot to mention, that diagonal tube cut for bolt insertion is a good trick. If you cut the angle just right, you can even find internal end caps for those to class it up a notch. Good work


----------



## BMW Rider (Oct 25, 2020)

Finished up this project with the installation in the car.

This is the plastic tank I wanted gone.





The old base pan I'd put in place of the spare tire well





The new support frame and filler pieces all welded in.





The finished installation.





Bottom view


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 25, 2020)

Nice job.


----------

